# Sixaxis Wont Connect



## muz (Oct 16, 2011)

So i have a non-genuine sixaxis controller that i'm trying to pair with the touchpad.

I've installed SixAxis compatibility checker which confirmed that the touchpad should work (as confirmed by other forum posts).
So i got the full version from the market, downloaded the Pair tool from the website and installed.

Changed the Bluetooth master to match that of the Touchpad and unplugged from PC.

Now i open the Sixaxis controller app on the touchpad, press start and press the on button on my controller. The lights flash for a while, but never seems to sync.

When i check the bluetooth settings screen i can sometimes see a "Playstation 3" controller and when choosing it i'm asked for a pairing code, 0000, 1234 etc dont work.

Anyone have any advice as to what i might be doing wrong? I've used MotioninJoy on the PC with this controller previous to use it for gaming so i know the controller works and the bluetooth does too...

Could there be some difference between the non-genuine and the genuine that makes the controller app not like it?

Thanks


----------



## hypermetalsonic (Aug 25, 2011)

Crap.. double post


----------



## hypermetalsonic (Aug 25, 2011)

So did you also enable 'sixaxis controller' in the "change input method" after pressing start on the sixaxis app? Think the only thing you'll need to do in the android settings is to make that sixaxis option appear in the change input method window. (Its been awhile since I've set mine up, but I believe that's how it went)... I was using a genuine controller though

* Yeah, under language & keyboards.. check the box for sixaxis controller. Then it should appear in as an option in change input.


----------



## bridges86406 (Oct 16, 2011)

Also I think the developer of that app made it very clear that it is not likely to work with a Non-OEM controller.


----------



## muz (Oct 16, 2011)

hypermetalsonic said:


> Also I think the developer of that app made it very clear that it is not likely to work with a Non-OEM controller.


Yeh i just read that part of the notes for the app. Sigh oh well. Last hope is to maybe see if it will pair over USB instead.


----------



## D4RkNIKON (Oct 24, 2011)

It works for me. I use my sixaxis to play roms all the time.


----------

